# Simulating the rainy season



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't try to breed my piranhas but I have an idea on what would help simulating the rainy season. Why not have the return from the filter or sump, go to pvc pipes , with littles holes all the way down the pipes elevated 6 inches above the water to simulate actual raining. I know its a crazy idea ,and probably thought of before, but I thought I'd share it.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

not a bad idea but youd have to have one hell of a pump to get it working correctly. ive heard this idea proposed before and seem to remember that it worked. its just the fact that youve gotta have your pump and pvc matched up right so you dont overload the pump and fry it. good luck


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

IF you have seen the setup from Nick from Dontgointhewater.com he has his setup like that with a powerhead. It's easy to setup and he's been doing it with success for sometime.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> IF you have seen the setup from Nick from Dontgointhewater.com he has his setup like that with a powerhead. It's easy to setup and he's been doing it with success for sometime.
> [snapback]893768[/snapback]​


Nice, He has a cool setup. I figured it had already been done before.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> I don't try to breed my piranhas but I have an idea on what would help simulating the rainy season. Why not have the return from the filter or sump, go to pvc pipes , with littles holes all the way down the pipes elevated 6 inches above the water to simulate actual raining. I know its a crazy idea ,and probably thought of before, but I thought I'd share it.
> [snapback]893721[/snapback]​


This is exactly how the rainy season is simulated.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

My rena xp3 came with a long pipe peice that has like 12 holes in it...

I may use that for a change


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Good idea. Don't you hate that when something comes to you but someone else has already thought of it?









If you decide to try and breed, make sure to post pics of your setup and water parameters etc.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

P-Power said:


> My rena xp3 came with a long pipe peice that has like 12 holes in it...
> 
> I may use that for a change
> [snapback]920742[/snapback]​


that would work well


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

Any canister filter with a spraybar should do the job. Eheims and Renas are great filters with spraybars.


----------

